

Why Taking Random Meetings Matters So Much - stirman
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/9e9cdb481904

======
stirman
Should you take random meetings? Gary V. says yes, @ev says no:
<https://medium.com/on-startups/ea0b02c504cd>

